# Sony Vtc5 Batteries



## johan

And these guys do ship to South Africa: http://www.ukecigstore.com/new-products/sony-vtc5-18650-2600mah-battery.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

whats the shipping like ohm johan


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> whats the shipping like ohm johan



No idea only had some communiques with them in the past


----------



## shabbar

if theres more interest in these bats im sure we could do a group buy ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What am I missing here, what is the difference between the Sony and this Samsung? and isn't this Panasonic a better buy than the other 2?


----------



## shabbar

imr high drain batteries


----------



## shabbar

safer chemistry then ICR/NCR


----------



## BumbleBee

shabbar said:


> safer chemistry then ICR/NCR


ok so basically a whole bunch of technical mumbojumbo, long story short the sony is safer for subohming on mech mods?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## iPWN

Mt Baker Vapor also ships batteries to S.A . Ordered 4X VTC5 on special a while ago , shipping came to $ 14.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

How do you like the batteries @iPWN ?


----------



## iPWN

On my roller with a kayfun @ .8 ohms , the VT5 reads at around 4 volts after a full day vaping. So yeah amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

iPWN said:


> On my roller with a kayfun @ .8 ohms , the VT5 reads at around 4 volts after a full day vaping. So yeah amazing.



Wow, thats incredible - after how many mls of juice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## iPWN

Roughly half a tank so 2.5ml-3ml


----------



## Silver

Wow, thats good staying power for a battery @iPWN 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

BumbleBee said:


> ok so basically a whole bunch of technical mumbojumbo, long story short the sony is safer for subohming on mech mods?



Bascially NCR/ICR batteries explode violently in the event of a thermal runaway, which basically is mumbojumbo for shorting a battery by a dead short, or by draining more amps than it can safely put out. This turns your Mod into a pipe bomb.

IMR chemistry batteries are safer because they 'simply' vent gas when they experience thermal runaway. There is no explosion, although you wouldn't really want to be around a venting battery either.

It is for this reason that all well designed mods have venting holes somewhere in their design, so that if the battery gets to thermal runaway there is somewhere for the gas to escape.

Check this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/

You do not want to be subohming unless you are familiar and comfortable with all the things discussed in that thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat

mtbaker out of stock.  i have to get something else for or get a store credit for $22.


----------

